# Scanner mit Blatteinzug?



## tobee (24. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich wollte nachfragen ob es einen Scanner mit Blatteinzug gibt. D.h. einfach den
Stapel an Blätter reinlegen, automatisch scannen und als Dateien in einen 
vorbestimmten Ordner, in einem bestimmten Forum, abzuspeichern.

Wo gibt es sowas zum kaufen, wenn es das gibt?

Tobee


----------



## melmager (24. Mai 2006)

Was du suchst nennt sich ADF

zB hat sowas der HP 5590

aber auch andre - teilweise gibt es sowas auch als Zubehör


----------

